# Dalmation's needing forever homes...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Pongo

Pongo is a 7 year old Dalmatian. He is a timid dog who was rescued from a field in Cornwall. He has been used to living outside with a pack of 40+ dogs so will need a lot of training and socialising to get him used to living in a home environment. He has a very sweet nature but does get frightened easily so will need experienced owners who have the time and patience to dedicate to him. He is looking for a home with children over 12.

Mojo

Mojo is a 7 year old Dalmatian. He is a sweet dog who was rescued from a field and was in poor health when he came to the Home. He has been used to living outside with a pack of dogs so will need a lot of training and socialising to get him used to living in a home environment. He gets very excited and frustrated when he sees other dogs and can be very bossy with them so needs to be the only pet in the household. He has a nice temperament but like most Dalmatians does have a stubborn streak and will require very patient owners. He is looking for a home with children over 14.

*For Pictures and more information visit: Dogalogue - Gables Farm Dogs' & Cats' Home *


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

bump...bump...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Just took a look at the link Katie - really cannot believe how many staffie and staffie/ crosses there are in there - really sad.

Pongo - he's looks a sweetie and hope he gets a home soon - but he does not quite look like a dally to me. Anyone else looking - what do you think
DT


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Bump Bump............


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

i hope they find homes soon.

it is very concerning home many staffies and crosses they have in specially with them putting in almost every ad they they "may snap if being pestered"!!!


----------

